#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 台大場 12/13 COS[希望看完的大大可以施捨十元小費給在下]

## 蒼月

龍龍&那那COS
話說因為我好窮~窮死了
所以請觀看得大大給我十塊錢吧
嗚嗚嗚
我好像賣口香糖的小女孩[不是賣火材嗎?]
費用請自我爭啄要不要給吧ˊˇˋ
拍照的人是很辛苦的

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 狐狸

原來龍龍出的是獅鷲獸呀..

另外.這個收費是設定失敗還是 老闆不在自己投錢呀XD?!
總之還是買了

----------


## 蒼月

> 原來龍龍出的是獅鷲獸呀..
> 
> 另外.這個收費是設定失敗還是 老闆不在自己投錢呀XD?!
> 總之還是買了


阿烏
因為第一次用收費
還不是很會
所以似乎是....
失敗了OTZ|||
大大可以教我嘛[抓褲腳QWQ

----------


## 狐狸

> 阿烏
> 因為第一次用收費
> 還不是很會
> 所以似乎是....
> 失敗了OTZ|||
> 大大可以教我嘛[抓褲腳QWQ


總之我先幫你改成收費了XD (先搶救?!)

點收費鍵後.會出現[ sell ] [ /sell ] (這是舉例.所以我有加空白)
你只要在兩個語法中間插入你要收費隱藏的文章↓

[ sell ] 這是要收費一千萬的文章XD [ /sell ]

在去設定你要收的價錢 就可以了

懶一點,
打完文章後,把你要收費的文章範圍反白, 點收費健語法就會自動幫你放到最前面和最後面了

----------

